# Cape Vape Round 2



## Zegee

Hi guys 

again thanks to all that pulled in for the first meet 
we are hoping to go bigger with the next meet.
possible dates 
12th April
19th April

possible venues 
la playa @ waterfront halaal friendly and serve alcohol
shimmy beach club - awesome venue 

times:
please indicate convenient time

suppliers please check can I ask you to contact me before hand to discuss options for this meet .

to all the vapers bring cash 

side note we need to run the bill better this time
just saying 

also please spread the word to your fellow vapers whom have not joined forum to come along the more the merrier.

look forward to your responses.
Ps any volunteers to help me with arranging please stand up 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> Hi guys
> 
> again thanks to all that pulled in for the first meet
> we are hoping to go bigger with the next meet.
> possible dates
> 12th April
> 19th April
> 
> possible venues
> la playa @ waterfront halaal friendly and serve alcohol
> shimmy beach club - awesome venue
> 
> times:
> please indicate convenient time
> 
> suppliers please check can I ask you to contact me before hand to discuss options for this meet .
> 
> to all the vapers bring cash
> 
> side note we need to run the bill better this time
> just saying
> 
> also please spread the word to your fellow vapers whom have not joined forum to come along the more the merrier.
> 
> look forward to your responses.
> Ps any volunteers to help me with arranging please stand up
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Reporting for duty boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Can always count on gazzacpt shot Bro we can chat when u come for your coils and juice 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

so what dates ?are proposed

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

look thataway

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

im blind lol where?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

12th or 19th April unless you guys have another option just took 2 months from first one.

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

I saw it man just pulling your leg bro. im easy I will go with the flow

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I saw it man just pulling your leg bro. im easy I will go with the flow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


sorry man tired busy feeding lightie 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

so who is going to do the tshirts for us?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Well as it stands we need some designs but I think Matthee wife is an option. you have alternative let me know 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff

19th is my birthday so I need a free plane ticket for me and giz to attend  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Stroodlepuff said:


> so I need a free plane ticket for me


me too


----------



## Zegee

ww will invite you to the vape con we planning 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hehe nice 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappi

Will confirm if the photographer can attend I have a wedding in april so just need to confirm

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

im writing exams towards the end of april, if theres something small i can do/ assist in the meet, let me know


----------



## Zegee

Riaz said:


> im writing exams towards the end of april, if theres something small i can do/ assist in the meet, let me know


Thanks bro will let u know

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Am at your disposal, @Zegee. Will, however, be in Brussels on the 12th of April.


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Am at your disposal, @Zegee. Will, however, be in Brussels on the 12th of April.


take me with please 

any good vape items in brussels?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

should I create an event on my facebook page? there is almost 300 subscribers there

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> take me with please
> 
> any good vape items in brussels?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Last I was there in March 2013, was still smoking. So, don't know, but will check it out. Brussels is a horrible city, not a place you want to go to.


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> should I create an event on my facebook page? there is almost 300 subscribers there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


we can but we will need to manage attendance to ensure venue can cater .
also don't wanna put suppliers under pressure if they want to bring items to give away or samples . will help sales though?

guys feedback

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

Personally I say keep it to the forum and word of mouth. I liked the community feel that the vape meet had on Saturday.

When I say word of mouth I mean that forum members can invite their friends and family along which imo will contribute to the community feel. I think that when we have a VapeCon we should open it to the entire public.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

BhavZ said:


> Personally I say keep it to the forum and word of mouth. I liked the community feel that the vape meet had on Saturday.
> 
> When I say word of mouth I mean that forum members can invite their friends and family along which imo will contribute to the community feel. I think that when we have a VapeCon we should open it to the entire public.


I tend to agree but again we need to decide as a community 


sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Is that facebook page a page for vapers? If so, why not - make it a condition that they must join here to attend. If not, agree with @Zegee and @BhavZ.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Howdy Guys and Gals.

This is suppose to be happening next month so its time to pull finger.
We need proposed venues and dates.
Right now the choices are La Playa or Shimmy Beach Club
Dates are 12th or 19th of April 

Please post suggestions for any other venues or dates and some fun activities like a coil building comp or lessons.
Resellers and suppliers please feel free to arrange givaways  or prizes for best coils as an example.

Lets get cracking folks. Post here or pm @Zegee of myself with suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Thanks @Gazzacpt yes guys need to lock this down this week

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

I am out of the country on 12 April.


----------



## Zegee

well if you bring us all present we can move it to the 19th .

the rest of the ct vapers ?
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Tw!st3dVaP0r
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007
@BhavZ
@RawRam_cpt 
@Pappi 
@iKeyaam 
@William

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> well if you bring us all present we can move it to the 19th .
> 
> the rest of the ct vapers ?
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @fred1sa
> @Oupa
> @Gazzacpt
> @iPWN
> @Matthee
> @Kareem
> @Zodiac
> @eviltoy
> @The Golf
> @Nooby
> @Johnny2Puffs
> @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> @Mikey
> @Tristan
> @Chop007
> @BhavZ
> @RawRam_cpt
> @Pappi
> @iKeyaam
> @William


Place your orders.


----------



## Zegee

where you off to bud? do you accept ebucks? LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

im in too buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Riaz said:


> im in too buddy


cool just waiting for the rest of the guys before I can confirm booking more than likely it will be la playa bit concerned about weather and shimmy.
is there any other suggestions
@ cape vape supplies you going to arrange with mark again?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

According my calendar I am in as well..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

On like a scone, square like a hare. I am there. Awesome, thanks dudes this is going to be epic.


----------



## Zegee

update confirmed so far
@Matthee
@Riaz
@Chop007
@Gazzacpt
@fred1sa
@BhavZ
@Cape vaping supplies 
@Zeki Hilmi
@ Tristan
@steve

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I can confirm with him yes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

put my name there maybru

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

I can arange mark yes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Looking forward to it.. If I can get out the house of course!!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm in!!!


----------



## BhavZ

Have we decided on a single date yet? and venue?


----------



## Gazzacpt

La Playa on the 19th if no one has suggested alt venues.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Sweet.. will google the venue


----------



## Hein510

So far I aint working so I'm in!!!!
And I'll bring the Mokor with!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Sweet.. will google the venue



V&a main entrance top floor

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> V&a main entrance top floor


Shot dude.. V&A is perfect, they have "long stay" parking which makes things affordable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Guys can we please do an official role call so we can make the relevant bookings

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

I am in!


----------



## Riaz

I'm in too


----------



## Zegee

ok so as it stands 8 ppl

gee whizz guys was the first meet not up to ecigs std?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

I think its late on week night so people are not online at the moment..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

im in 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Yeah everyone will probably reply in the morrow


----------



## Andre

Yip, I am in....


----------



## Riaz

Yeah everyone will probably reply in the morrow


----------



## Hein510

Im in

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hein510

and Ill have a plus one. Bartho my bro in law! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

i better have my nemi before this happens!!!

parcel has been dispatched to ZA on 21/03/2014


----------



## Tristan

In for the 19th.....hole


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I've already said I'm in so I'm in again


----------



## steve

IM SOOOO IN !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

latest update 

@Matthee
@Riaz
@Chop007
@Gazzacpt
@fred1sa
@BhavZ
@Cape vaping supplies 
@Zeki Hilmi
@Tristan
@steve
@Dr Evil
sent from my reonautical cloud machine[/QUOTE]


sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

I will stiek uit 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Allan

I would love to attend. Work permitting


----------



## RIEFY

is the 19th not easter weekend?


----------



## Zegee

I dunno

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt

Oh dear need to check that

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

I think so just double check. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

That is Easter weekend, proof here


----------



## RIEFY

need to set a new date guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yes the 19th is Easter Weekend  I know because the 19th is my birthday and I get a long weekend as a present yay!


----------



## Riaz

stroods you lucky fish (pickle fish LOL)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

No wonder everyone is away that weekend. Should we reschedule? Or is everyone still keen?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Agree, we should reschedule, HRH just told me I can't make it. But if others want to go ahead - no problem.


----------



## steve

Im still keen ..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

ok plea se suggest new dates guys

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

3 May?


----------



## steve

Sorry didnt see CVS and Matthee's posts . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007

Any date is cool with me, flexible as a ballerina. Hey, maybe this time we can wear name tags? Top line=forum name, bottom line=real name? Just a little sticky note on the shirt should do?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Chop007 said:


> Any date is cool with me, flexible as a ballerina. Hey, maybe this time we can wear name tags? Top line=forum name, bottom line=real name? Just a little sticky note on the shirt should do?



good idea @Chop007 

ill be off studying starting end of April so i wont be able to make it- writing exams in May.


----------



## Oupa

So was a new date decided on?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

As long as it's not too far in May for me I should be available. Babies due at the end of May and @Oupa knows what that's all about.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Allan

Work permitting I am in!

Please can we do it somewhere where we can have a nice cold one while we chew the fat?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

its going to be at laplaya

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its going to be at laplaya
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Where is that?


----------



## RIEFY

in the v n a waterfront

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Some one suggested the 3rd of May so it's up to you guys please let us know here if that date suits you. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

Gazzacpt said:


> Some one suggested the 3rd of May so it's up to you guys please let us know here if that date suits you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Work permitting I am in for that date


----------



## Oupa

Mmmmm... going away that weekend, so VM will not be able to attend. 1 May is a public holiday, so taking the Friday off and making it a long weekend! We can't please everyone with a date, so if enough people vote for 3 May, so be it


----------



## Metal Liz

if worried about weather, Saints burgers opened about a month ago at Eden on the Bay, they play awesome music and have a great vibe with a great view of the beach? Just saying hehehe  Plus it's free parking.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm free around that time unless wifey decides that she's had enough of holding twins in her tummy. Or I end up feeding her a vindaloo curry of course!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz




----------



## Rob Fisher

If it's on the 22nd or 23rd of May I may be able to attend! 

Especially if it's at the V&A.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> If it's on the 22nd or 23rd of May I may be able to attend!
> 
> Especially if it's at the V&A.


right at the habour you say, to accommodate your vape gear ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Allan

Riaz said:


> right at the habour you say, to accommodate your vape gear ??


@Rob Fisher I am a shipping agent so we can containerise it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK that's enough about my addiction boys... who knows... by then I may just be carrying my REO and a few bottles of VM Menthol Ice and a bag of 18650's!


----------



## RezaD

I would like to attend but I am definitely working on the 3rd of May (PABX upgrade)......and I cannot see how we can have a vape meet without Oupa...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ok so preferably one of the first 3 Saturdays in May. That the 3rd, 10th or 17th. The 3rd is not so popular so 10th or 17th. Were are all the Cape guys and gals lets nail this down. Should we do it later to accommodate oom @Rob Fisher and his container?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan

After all the help that Rob has given me I would like to meet him and his vast collection, so I vote we arrange it to coincide with his Cape Town trip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

10th and later suits me well


----------



## steve

im easy i think , pin it down and ill plan around it !


----------



## Zegee

All in favour of the 10th say "I"

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Hein510

Also wanna meet @Rob Fisher


----------



## Riaz

im writing exams in may so prolly wont make it.


----------



## Chop007

Yeh, any day after the 10th would be perfect, going deep sea fishing for the entire long weekend in the beginning of May. I think many folks might be going away with family that long weekend. Anyways, all mellow, I am cool with any date after the 10th. Should I bring some Kabeljou?


----------



## Zegee

Riaz said:


> im writing exams in may so prolly wont make it.


As a mod it is mandatory for u to make an appearance 
I smell a fine coming lol

try and pop in if you can 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> As a mod it is mandatory for u to make an appearance
> I smell a fine coming lol
> 
> try and pop in if you can
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


I totally agree...it is all about time management.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Gazzacpt I'm worried Gaz that any later I will have to bring to baby twins with me out from ICU as they have been born premature... Wifey would kill me but don't want to miss the meet.


----------



## Riaz

Zegee said:


> As a mod it is mandatory for u to make an appearance
> I smell a fine coming lol
> 
> try and pop in if you can
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



HAHA

im sure i can sneak away from the books for a little bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Have we finalised our date and meeting place for the Cape Town leg of the Vape Meet?  Cause i DEFINITELY want to be there


----------



## Zegee

Hi liz seems the guys are undecided 

alll wanting to attend please indicate suitable date

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm cool with any date except this weekend, going home to visit my daddy  #longoverdue!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan

I think the weekend that Rob Fisher is in town would be best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

If I remember correctly, the dates he gave do not fall on a weekend.


----------



## Allan

Matthee said:


> If I remember correctly, the dates he gave do not fall on a weekend.



23rd is a Friday


----------



## Allan

Come on Rob, delay your return to the 25th


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> If I remember correctly, the dates he gave do not fall on a weekend.



Will be in CT from the 22nd to the 25th May!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Then I vote for Saturday, 24 May 2014!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Allan

Matthee said:


> Then I vote for Saturday, 24 May 2014!



Im in!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I cannot commit to that date as babies are on the way however if they are still swimming around in wifeys tummy then I will most defo try and be there.


----------



## Hein510

Im in!!!


----------



## Zegee

ok so date 24th
time: ? same as last 
venue: la playa waterfront

if all in order I can make bookings

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zegee said:


> ok so date 24th
> time: ? same as last
> venue: la playa waterfront



What was the time last time? Looks like I can make that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

We started round 2 if I remember correctly 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm in too  just need the time like Rob said


----------



## Zegee

Guys please pm me email addy so I can send formal meeting request

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Riaz

ill try and make a turn guys, cant promise

this is smack in the middle of my exams


----------



## RezaD

I'm in. PM sent to @Zegee. I have already met @Oupa and @CVS....looking forward to meeting the rest. I would like to have met @johan as well (bright spark).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

RezaD said:


> I'm in. PM sent to @Zegee. I have already met @Oupa and @CVS....looking forward to meeting the rest. I would like to have met @johan as well (bright spark).



Very kind of you, when next in CT I will make a serious effort to meet you, alternatively we organize an unofficial mini vape meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Just one warning @RezaD ; I work hard, but play much harder

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Very kind of you, when next in CT I will make a serious effort to meet you, alternatively we organize an unofficial mini vape meet


Please do let us know when you pop in down south. Would like to meet you to

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

johan said:


> Very kind of you, when next in CT I will make a serious effort to meet you, alternatively we organize an unofficial mini vape meet





johan said:


> Just one warning @RezaD ; I work hard, but play much harder



Cool......we should really do that.......As for the warning.......if you planning on testing the amperage draw limits of batts in a mech mod count me out...lol..... I am intrigued by your contribution to the diy car VV passthrough idea....


----------



## johan

@RezaD it was originally @JakesSA 's idea , if he has no problem with it I will post a diy at some time. Enough hi-jacking on this thread for now


----------



## JakesSA

Umm .. it was?


----------



## JakesSA

Oh sorry yesss .. the vw car mod! Didn't read past the max amp limit test bit... 

EDIT: And you are most welcome to grab and run with it ..


----------



## Tristan

I'll be there for the 24th .....Mmm, can you guys hear it ?......sounds like a National Vape Meet coming on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JimmyZee

Count me in as well. PM sent


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I sooo hope I can be there guys... Looking forward to meeting you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

the 24th still seems sooooooooo far away hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

